# IUI after IVF?



## 2baymares (Aug 22, 2013)

Has anyone on here tried IUI after failed IVF? Or is anyone with unexplained infertility trying IUI? Have you had success?


----------



## Bumpylumps (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm interested on people's experiences on this too. X


----------



## 2baymares (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Bumpylumps 
I am also considering donor egg IVF as well as IUI as I have low numbers of eggs collected on my previous IVF cycles and the few that I do have I suspect are past their sell by date or chromosome abnormal. Funds are limited so if I spend money on doing IUI cycles as a final attempt at having a child that is genetically my own it will mean longer saving up again to then try donor egg IVF. Passing on my own genetics isn't a big issue for me personally.
Anyone else had this dilemma?


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I might be doing this too.  We've had two rounds of icsi with my partner's surgically retrieved sperm (as he has azoospermia) and those resulted in a mmc first time and then a bfn.  Apparently the sperm was very poor morphology and they struggled to do icsi. 

Two consultants at different clinics have now suggested we do iui with donor sperm.  There are no apparently issues with me (other than being 40) as all my tests have been fine, clear hycosy, normal amh for age etc.  Our choice is between a 3 cycle package of medicated iui or doing one full cycle of ivf.  Similar chances with either really as the iui would be cumulative.  

So hard to decide!  Feels weird going from icsi 'down' to iui and most people I know just have ivf.  I love the idea of the less invasive side of iui and I found ivf very tough emotionally.  Need to have a good think.


----------



## Ninz2016 (Nov 1, 2016)

Same in here, we were thinking about IUI as an option. I have failed my first IVF cycle   I my egg retrieval was yesterday morning and they found one big good looking egg as the nurse told me after I woke up from anaesthesia and I was over the moon but then I have received a phone call from the embryologist telling me that the egg is abnormal and they won't proceed with the fertilisation    Anyone may give us some hope please? and I wonder if I have any good eggs left in me! my AMH is very low 1.1 pmol/L and my FHS is 14 iu/L they found only two follicles, one grew to 19mm and the other one didn't grow (6mm).  Nina </3 </3


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello everyone,


I'm considering IUI too. Have never tried it before. Currently in the middle of my 2nd IVF round stimming but have ony got one good sized follicle. Have been given the option to convert to an IUI. At least we wouldn't have wasted all the money that we have spent on drugs but not quite sure what to do.

Need to think good and hard about this. 

x


----------

